# A Cannon 'Stun Gun'



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 20, 2010)

The title seems a little misleading, my apologies.  I copied it from the article.

SOURCE



> TEL AVIV - An Israeli-developed shock wave cannon used by farmers to scare away crop-threatening birds could soon be available to police and homeland security forces around the world for nonlethal crowd control and perimeter defense.
> 
> Israel's Ministry of Defense recently approved a license for ArmyTec, a Netanya, Israel, technology development advisory firm, to market military and paramilitary versions of the Thunder Generator cannon.
> 
> ...


----------

